# Breeding Feeders



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

How do you breed feeders, I wanna make sure my P's are getting healty feeders when they are getting live.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

blbig50 said:


> How do you breed feeders, I wanna make sure my P's are getting healty feeders when they are getting live.


get 20 gall tank , cycle it and put 2 pairs of convicts
i am trying to breed convicts now tho 
or get guppies


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

convicts is your best feeder thats cheep and easy to work with,, NO MINNOWS guppyies are cool but i found they grow to slow


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

thanks guys! How much do convicts usually cost?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

I just purchased 4 convicts last week. They are fairly cheap only costing me $4 a piece. As cueball had said guppies take way to long to grow out. Swords are another option, always PG have lots of fry and they grow pretty fast IMO.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Well im goin to start breedin convicts next week, anything i should know?


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

What type of filtration do I need? Whats the whole process, I have never bred anything before. Thanks!


----------



## momo18 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have mollies that grow at retarded rates. They outgrow convicts by far. Either work great just know mollies are pushovers convicts will try and fight your P's. Big teeth usually win that one over time.

Edit: For knowledge on breeding convicts skim the Cichlid sub-board in the Non-Piranaha Freshwater boards. If alot more people are wanting to breed them I or AS fan can do a writeup.


----------



## Piranha Madness (Feb 23, 2008)

momo18 said:


> I have mollies that grow at retarded rates. They outgrow convicts by far. Either work great just know mollies are pushovers convicts will try and fight your P's. Big teeth usually win that one over time.
> 
> Edit: For knowledge on breeding convicts skim the Cichlid sub-board in the Non-Piranaha Freshwater boards. If alot more people are wanting to breed them I or AS fan can do a writeup.


Would LOVE to see the write up....The member that I got my P's from has made his 125 gallon into a convict tank about 55 convicts or more







....Let me ask you this...???? will they eat "P" eggs..?????? Thanks In Advance,LW......!!!!!!!!!


----------



## momo18 (Sep 21, 2008)

Piranha Madness said:


> I have mollies that grow at retarded rates. They outgrow convicts by far. Either work great just know mollies are pushovers convicts will try and fight your P's. Big teeth usually win that one over time.
> 
> Edit: For knowledge on breeding convicts skim the Cichlid sub-board in the Non-Piranaha Freshwater boards. If alot more people are wanting to breed them I or AS fan can do a writeup.


Would LOVE to see the write up....The member that I got my P's from has made his 125 gallon into a convict tank about 55 convicts or more







....Let me ask you this...???? will they eat "P" eggs..?????? Thanks In Advance,LW......!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

Well the P's keep other fish away from their eggs from what I understand, so if that's the case then no a convict will not eat the eggs







, however if your p doesnt guard them then yea the convicts might eat em they scavenge around the bottom for food scraps if there hungry.


----------

